# Cossiecol's Official DW Nanolex Tar Remover Review



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks goes to Florian for sending through this Tar remover sample to test out.

Nanolex have advised that the product will come in various sizes:
500ml
5000ml
10000ml

It's expected to be released in 1 - 2 weeks, at the same time as the new bug remover.

*The Product: *









The product has a clear consistency and a not overpowering scent to it. As I've been used to my current Tar remover which is quite overpowering this was a nice surprise.

*The Method:*

As usual for any tests my good lady's Kia Venga was a willing participant for testing.

As this was the first time I was using the new product I started out by wetting the area to see how the product dealt with a non ideal application. 
I gave the area a few sprays and let dwell.









I noticed that the tar was not running after a few minutes so I decided to give the area a very gentle wipe with a microfibre.

To my surprise the tar easily lifted off the paint.










After giving the area a rinse down I moved on to a dry section to test it with the correct application.

Having located a suitable tar spot.









I gave the area a few sprays and left to dwell, this time it performed as I expected.


















After a few minutes I gave the area a gentle wipedown with a Microfibre cloth.










*Price:*
Prices will be dependant on the market however as a rough guide it will be around the following:
500ml = £9 +vat
5000ml = £37 +vat
10000ml = £61 +vat

Now I'll be the first one to point out that this is dearer than my current Tar remover (which will remain nameless), however after some investigation I have found the reason behind this:

My current tar remover contains mostly aromatic solvents, which are cheap yet effective. Nanolex don't use these due to the fact that aromatic solvents cause health risks and issues.

Nanolex's chemist is very strict when it comes this, and after some research found a different way which is much less harmful (you'll only have issues if you drink it). It can also be sold worldwide without the restriction which my current tar remover has.

Unfortunately these ingredients are more expensive and hence the price difference.

*Would I use this again?:*
Honestly my first thought when I looked at the price was perhaps not, however after the investigation my answer is a resounding *yes* and I'll be placing my order for the 5000ml version as soon as it's released and getting rid of my current one.

*Cossie's verdict?:*
The new Tar remover performs really well and has a good dwell/working time, yes it's a bit more expensive, however given that it should be better for my health this far outweighs the cost.

*Anything I would change?:*
Originally I thought price, but as mentioned above I feel the price is justified.

I hope you enjoyed reading this review and as always if you have any questions feel free to ask.

Cheers

Cossiecol


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Nice one Col, i wander how many of us look at the possible harm a chemical might do

Certainly looks effective :thumb:


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Another good write up mate, thanks


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Pittsy said:


> Nice one Col, i wander how many of us look at the possible harm a chemical might do
> 
> Certainly looks effective :thumb:


Thanks mate, I thought it was important to explain the higher cost. :thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks a lot for sharing this Col! As you mentioned we are very cautious when it comes to health and safety and as you mentioned don't use aromatic solvents (and other harmful ingredients that are widely used) in our products which make them a bit more expensive.

I know from experience that many customers are not aware of the risk, and as I see more and more people asking about this I'll have our chemist Andreas put together on what we don't use and why 

Cheers, Florian


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Nanolex said:


> I'll have our chemist Andreas put together on what we don't use and why


I think that would be really useful information to have :thumb: I wasn't aware until this review of what was in my current tar remover, so I'm betting there are other harmful things in some of my other products.

To be honest this review was quite an eye opener on the safety aspects of detailing.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

I just spoke to Andi and we'll publish something shortly! The same as for the tar remover solvents actually apply to the "Ceramic" coatings, and in those cases it's actually a lot worse...

Most commonly used aromatic solvents in car care products are toluene and xylene, which are related to each other (toluene is more damaging though).

Here's a bit of publicly available info:

https://www.osha.gov/SLTC/toluene/health_hazards.html

"You can be exposed to toluene by breathing it in, getting it on your skin, getting it splashed into your eyes, or swallowing it.

Symptoms of toluene exposure include: irritation of the eyes and nose; weakness, exhaustion, confusion, euphoria, dizziness, headache; dilated pupils, lacrimation (discharge of tears); anxiety, muscle fatigue, insomnia; numbness or tingling of the skin; dermatitis. Toluene exposure may cause liver and kidney damage.

Toluene affects the central nervous system, eyes, skin, respiratory system, liver, kidneys. Breathing high levels of toluene during pregnancy has been shown to result in children with birth defects and to retard mental abilities and growth. There is evidence that exposure to toluene at work is associated with spontaneous abortion.

*High concentrations of toluene, usually from use in a confined space or unventilated area, can cause loss of consciousness, respiratory depression and death. Long term and repeated workplace exposure to toluene affect the central nervous system.*"

Of course we're not able to not use solvents, but when we do we make sure they are all listed on the MSDS we have and also all health and safety measures are listed on the labels so you can take precautions.

Cheers, Florian


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this, I will try this now you've reviewed it.

May even go 5L too if I like it!
:thumb:


----------

